# Ford 1210 Brakes



## plhcpat (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,
Aquired a Ford 1210 from my dad. Seems the guy who had it before him only used the right brake pedal. I can see where the brakes are located and dowloaded a parts maunual. I am wondering if the brakes are of the "wet" type (beings there is a gasket on the cover around the shoes). Don't want to mess up on a weekend and not be able to get partsThanks,
Pat


----------

